# Tree Stake Removal



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Next spring will be 3 years that the front lawn trees were planted and next fall will be 2 years the rear yard lawn trees were planted. When is it safe to remove tree stakes? Thanks...


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I'd say remove them now. They should be sufficiently established. If you remove them and they're not sturdy enough on their own you can always re-stake.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

chrismar said:


> I'd say remove them now. They should be sufficiently established. If you remove them and they're not sturdy enough on their own you can always re-stake.


Thank...Im sure they will be a bear to pull out!


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

As a general rule, trees should not be staked for more than the 1st growing season.

Much like resistance training or weight lifting builds muscle in people, tree stems and roots will become stronger from resisting wind.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Mr McTurf said:


> As a general rule, trees should not be staked for more than the 1st growing season.
> 
> Much like resistance training or weight lifting builds muscle in people, tree stems and roots will become stronger from resisting wind.


Thanks I'm taking the front out as soon as I figure out how...


----------

